# #PALESTINE: Old Palestine Pictures



## purenyork123 (May 22, 2009)

long live palestina!!
long live palestina!!


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

qompass said:


> And, of course, the local Jews were not 'Israelis' in 1948 insofar as imagining themselves as a separate people. That concept came much later, in the 1960s, and was goaded along by outside forces with Zionist and Colonialist agendas. So, basically, Zionism and Colonialism 'created' Israelis.
> 
> Wow. You Sir, are a professional liar. Do you work in government?


Israel was established in 1948, and then everyone who got Israeli citizenship was called... Israeli.
Before that, there wasn't any state there so the entire area was just called "Palestine" and the residences were called "Jews" and "Arabs"- not "Palestinians" and "Israelis".
Israel was established in 1948, but the Israeli-Arab conflict began 27 years before that, in 1922. Arabs attacked Jews for decades and the Jews were forced to establish a small army in order to defend their people (an army which was later named IDF). The main reason for the massive number of fleeing Arabs in 1948-1949 was their fear from Israeli revenge because they killed hundreds of Jews since 1922 and in 1947 established an army of their own in order to stop the UN resolution and in 1948 helped the Arab Nations to attack the new Jewish state.

You are the professional liar here- and you should learn the fact. You can't ignore the reality and cannot deny the history.
The Jews accepted an Arab-state in 1922 and then in 1947 and accepted the Jordanian occupation of the West Bank and the Egyptian occupation of Gaza until 1967. The only reason why Israel captured more territories was because it was attacked by the Arabs- in 1947-1949 (~6,000 Jews were killed, 1% of Israel's population) and then almost again in 1967, when Israel was forced to attack the Arab nations after countless aggressive acts which were made by the Arabs, then again in 1973, then again in 1982, then again in 1987, and again in 2000, and again in 2006 and again in 2008. And that's without even mentioning countless terror attacks which has been made from 1922 till today (2 Israelis were stabbed in the West Bank just a few days ago- not soldiers or anything, just a man and a women who stopped in a gas station).

Posting pictures of Palestine before 1948 is fine. But transforming it into a political thread which is supposed to support Arab nationalism is just stupid.


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

qompass said:


> And, of course, the local Jews were not 'Israelis' in 1948 insofar as imagining themselves as a separate people. That concept came much later, in the 1960s, and was goaded along by outside forces with Zionist and Colonialist agendas. So, basically, Zionism and Colonialism 'created' Israelis.


The local Jews were Jews then, have been so throughout history, and remain so today. Back then, 'Palestinian' was a name that others gave mainly to the Jews in Ottoman/British Mandatory Palestine, more so than to the Arabs, who were most often referred to simply as 'Arabs.' And there were no 'inside' or 'outside' forces to the project of self-determination for the Jewish people in their ancestral land. It was supported universally by Jews throughout the world. Also, you can't colonize your own homeland. Cheers.


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for these pictures Skysultan.


----------



## donkasin (Sep 12, 2009)

CasaMor said:


> Palestine will comeback, inchallah!


Are you moslem dude?


----------

